# New DISCOVERY! Vertical SoG most efficient way to grow weed with latest LEDS !??



## Sir420 (Mar 16, 2019)

Sir420 here live & in full effect .. I have been doing deep digging just like the rest of the LED community & have came to the conclusion based off of the data I collected, that Vertical SoG with the latest LED gear is the most efficient (more grams > less wattage)
Growing method for perpetual growers looking to maximize efficiency & time instead of quality & quantity! Most clearance for indoor growing is 8-10 ft which can allow 3-5 rows of canopy vertically and the key to me saying using the "latest LED" is because you can dim them to lower wattage while maintaining same ppfd evenly across canopy.. while thinking of my perfect DiY vertical SoG rack system my focus was efficiency over budget over quality over quantity .. because efficiency is those things all in one sort of.. if anyone can correct me LM301b is still the most efficient led strip on the market today in stock lol & how come I don't see any vertical rack journals if it's suppose to be the most efficient way???
Would loveee feedback & constructive criticism I am looking to build a 5x10 system and my ceiling height is 9 feet, how many LED strips would I need to buy along with matching drivers?? Remember pls REMEMBER I want to keep them less than 10 inchs from canopy to minimize wattage & maximize ppfd efficiency so I understand it will be a little more costly... I think I could do 3 stacks high 5x10x9.. 2-3 plants per sqft (separate mother tent to get clones from) anywhere from 6 to 10" away from canopy.. I can't estimate the wattage but I do know whatever I use I can expect a gpw of at least 1.5 due to distance from canopy and "latest LED" tech along with perfect environment & feeding conditions.. how many watts would I need if I am certain to pull on a bad day 1.5 gpw & I'm trying to achieve at least 4-5lb/month?? Plz tag any knowledgeable ppl who would be happy to chat and discuss HOW MUCH WATTAGE DOES MY SPACE NEED TO PULL 4-5LB IN A 3 RACK (MAYBE 4) VERTICAL SOG RACK SYSTEM COCO 5x10x9 ???


----------



## zep_lover (Apr 20, 2019)

i have plant counts to contend with so i do bigger plants vertical.i just pulled over 460 grams dry from 1 plant on a rack with 6 cxb3590 driven at 50 watts each lighting it i am averaging around 9 to 10 oz per plant with either my 4 cob or 6 cob light in front of each.strains make a big difference in my vert grows.


----------



## Greennner (May 4, 2019)

Do you mean vertikal like a Wall, 
Or in a circle ?
How much GPW


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2019)

Sir420 said:


> Sir420 here live & in full effect .. I have been doing deep digging just like the rest of the LED community & have came to the conclusion based off of the data I collected, that Vertical SoG with the latest LED gear is the most efficient (more grams > less wattage)
> Growing method for perpetual growers looking to maximize efficiency & time instead of quality & quantity! Most clearance for indoor growing is 8-10 ft which can allow 3-5 rows of canopy vertically and the key to me saying using the "latest LED" is because you can dim them to lower wattage while maintaining same ppfd evenly across canopy.. while thinking of my perfect DiY vertical SoG rack system my focus was efficiency over budget over quality over quantity .. because efficiency is those things all in one sort of.. if anyone can correct me LM301b is still the most efficient led strip on the market today in stock lol & how come I don't see any vertical rack journals if it's suppose to be the most efficient way???
> Would loveee feedback & constructive criticism I am looking to build a 5x10 system and my ceiling height is 9 feet, how many LED strips would I need to buy along with matching drivers?? Remember pls REMEMBER I want to keep them less than 10 inchs from canopy to minimize wattage & maximize ppfd efficiency so I understand it will be a little more costly... I think I could do 3 stacks high 5x10x9.. 2-3 plants per sqft (separate mother tent to get clones from) anywhere from 6 to 10" away from canopy.. I can't estimate the wattage but I do know whatever I use I can expect a gpw of at least 1.5 due to distance from canopy and "latest LED" tech along with perfect environment & feeding conditions.. how many watts would I need if I am certain to pull on a bad day 1.5 gpw & I'm trying to achieve at least 4-5lb/month?? Plz tag any knowledgeable ppl who would be happy to chat and discuss HOW MUCH WATTAGE DOES MY SPACE NEED TO PULL 4-5LB IN A 3 RACK (MAYBE 4) VERTICAL SOG RACK SYSTEM COCO 5x10x9 ???


I am intrigued by your idea. I would like to hear more about it. I was not able to fully understand your setup from the description provided, there was a lot there.

If we go through your idea piece by piece, I'm sure we can provide guidance.

I look forward to your response.


----------



## Sir420 (Jun 5, 2019)

@ttystikk sorry for taking so long for a response I'm glad to see you were interested in my idea. I do have all my plans mapped out and completed at this time but now I can't seem to figure out how to power this thing haha. Im thinking to be on the safe side I'm sure 25 amps is the amount of space I need to reserve for my garden so I was just going to hook it to the range outlet in kitchen 50 amp breaker but finding a plug adapter hasn't been successful lol I'm curious how others do their electrical without burning down the house


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 5, 2019)

Keep in mind that vertical growing reduces the footprint but does not in itself increase yields. Unless you're running seriously short on floor space it might be more trouble than it's worth, at least until you've gotten a firm grasp of the basics.

I ran 6 trellis panels in an oval shape around 5 1kW lamps, about 5400W with ballasts. My trellis panels were each 4' wide by 6' tall. Good runs pulled 9-10lb. 

5400W/240V=22.5A so a 30A dryer plug is fine. You want the excess capacity because the load is continuous, so run stuff like fans, pumps, control equipment, AC and such on a separate circuit.

You may be able to reduce your Watts per square foot somewhat with LED.


----------



## Sir420 (Jun 5, 2019)

@ttystikk I agree but the issue is my dryer washer setup is in a different section of the property on the side of the house which in short, the W/D setup is outside and I can't find a way to get the extension cord back in the house without having opened windows or something like that.. the 50A breaker I have inside is connected to a 40A 3 prong outlet.. I'm positive that will be more than enough but I can't find a outlet converter that will let me plug a regular outlet to it


----------



## T-Time (Jun 5, 2019)

Difficult to make it out from Your description.
Maybe a small drawing of what You're trying to do ?


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 27, 2019)

Butting in from the Mitten... new to the board, and going to be starting a new grow at my new house. This vertical bulb stuff as me curious. I'm now equipped with a 12x18 basement and cement floor. There is also a side room that houses my furnace. But some extra room and shelving set up already. This will only be my 3rd grow ever. I did a soil and some homemade DWC tubs on 2nd. Blue venom came out really well on my DWC. I'm almost paralyzed by the size of my room now and being novice. Any thoughts on how to approach this? Or maybe I just split up the room and have a few projects. Vertical bulbs seem to really kick ass in big areas like mine. Really has me curious on my options.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 27, 2019)

Can you give us more info on the room.
Height,drain's, insulated, cooling/heating etc etc.
Are you in a legal state?
Would love to have that in a legal state.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 27, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Butting in from the Mitten... new to the board, and going to be starting a new grow at my new house. This vertical bulb stuff as me curious. I'm now equipped with a 12x18 basement and cement floor. There is also a side room that houses my furnace. But some extra room and shelving set up already. This will only be my 3rd grow ever. I did a soil and some homemade DWC tubs on 2nd. Blue venom came out really well on my DWC. I'm almost paralyzed by the size of my room now and being novice. Any thoughts on how to approach this? Or maybe I just split up the room and have a few projects. Vertical bulbs seem to really kick ass in big areas like mine. Really has me curious on my options.


Oh, I've got options for you... I could get 384sq ft of canopy in there and still have plenty of room to work.

Not bad for 216sq ft of floor space, huh?


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 27, 2019)

Yeah we are legal in MI!! Persecution over. Lol. Right now there is a drop ceiling in, and I'm at 7.5ft. Walls will need some fresh paint. It's like I've fell into a really good situation so I'd like to maximize on it. It will be for personal and taking "donations". The laws are still really vauge and certain counties are pushing back local level. It's here and will only get better and people will wake up. I'm fairly novice so parden, but I'm am willing to learn I've got about 4 fans 6 inch and portable a.c. You all seem to share this great knowlge so freely and it's awesome. As a new guy it gets loud and confusing, so I self taught two rounds. I'm pumped to get something cool going. I've got a great space, supporting wife and the Johnny Deps are off my ass now


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 27, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Oh, I've got options for you... I could get 384sq ft of canopy in there and still have plenty of room to work.
> 
> Not bad for 216sq ft of floor space, huh?


Let's talk!


----------



## Psyphish (Jun 28, 2019)

Saw a guy on icmag get about 490g dry from 1sqft with 180w vertical LEDs, the buds looked like shit quality, but the yield was insane for the watts and space. Not sure if I'm allowed to link other forums here.


----------



## Renfro (Jun 28, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Oh, I've got options for you... I could get 384sq ft of canopy in there and still have plenty of room to work.
> 
> Not bad for 216sq ft of floor space, huh?


I like the way you think. You and I have spoke at length about the benefits of utilizing side canopy. Get more out of a room. More canopy + more watts to cover it and you get more yield. Simple. I don't know why more people don't grow vertical. LED's are perfectly suited to the side lighting application. I can't wait to see your next run bro. Make sure to link me into the journal.


----------



## T-Time (Jun 28, 2019)

Renfro said:


> I like the way you think. You and I have spoke at length about the benefits of utilizing side canopy. Get more out of a room. More canopy + more watts to cover it and you get more yield. Simple. I don't know why more people don't grow vertical. LED's are perfectly suited to the side lighting application. I can't wait to see your next run bro. Make sure to link me into the journal.


Amen


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 28, 2019)

I've got 4 vertical cords already I can do 600 or 1000 watts in each. I can easily round up some more lights if you think they are needed. Ballast and bulbs are easy to go get. 800-1000 bucks on a good LED is another story


----------



## Renfro (Jun 28, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I've got 4 vertical cords already I can do 600 or 1000 watts in each. I can easily round up some more lights if you think they are needed. Ballast and bulbs are easy to go get. 800-1000 bucks on a good LED is another story


I have a bunch of vertical bulb HPS side lighting in my room. Some bare bulb and some with a batwing reflector setup in a vertical orientation. Just have to manage the heat and all is good.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 28, 2019)

Thats about where my head is at with this Renfro. I'm struggling with how much to put into the middle of the room, and how much side lighting I need. I like batwing ideas for corners and sides. Or I guess maybe I should just roll with what I have on the lighting, and then do a plant setup based off what I have already. I can always expand a little bit more when I'm comfortable. Do you do the oval shaped patterns around your lights and then supplement? or vice versa I'm curious what you got going on Renfro.


----------



## Renfro (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Thats about where my head is at with this Renfro. I'm struggling with how much to put into the middle of the room, and how much side lighting I need. I like batwing ideas for corners and sides. Or I guess maybe I should just roll with what I have on the lighting, and then do a plant setup based off what I have already. I can always expand a little bit more when I'm comfortable. Do you do the oval shaped patterns around your lights and then supplement? or vice versa I'm curious what you got going on Renfro.


You can see my setup in my grow journal link in my signature. Basically I light from the top down, everything is built to maximize the total canopy are in the room, even with less plants.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

Renfro said:


> You can see my setup in my grow journal link in my signature. Basically I light from the top down, everything is built to maximize the total canopy are in the room, even with less plants.


Holy shit man! That is full on tree growing there. That light bill has got to be ridiculous... but yields like that probably squash it. Very nice stuff in there Renfro


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2019)

Sorry I've been busy guys. What can I help y'all out with?


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Aug 2, 2019)

Sir420 said:


> @ttystikk sorry for taking so long for a response I'm glad to see you were interested in my idea. I do have all my plans mapped out and completed at this time but now I can't seem to figure out how to power this thing haha. Im thinking to be on the safe side I'm sure 25 amps is the amount of space I need to reserve for my garden so I was just going to hook it to the range outlet in kitchen 50 amp breaker but finding a plug adapter hasn't been successful lol I'm curious how others do their electrical without burning down the house


You would be fine with a 30 a dedicated circuit. A range if electric is 240v not 120v


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Aug 2, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I've got 4 vertical cords already I can do 600 or 1000 watts in each. I can easily round up some more lights if you think they are needed. Ballast and bulbs are easy to go get. 800-1000 bucks on a good LED is another story


My $200 led lights work just as good as the $800 led my boy uses.


----------



## Renfro (Aug 2, 2019)

Sir420 said:


> Im thinking to be on the safe side I'm sure 25 amps is the amount of space I need to reserve for my garden so I was just going to hook it to the range outlet in kitchen 50 amp breaker but finding a plug adapter hasn't been successful


You grab a lighting controller, a 50 amp one since you have a 50 amp outlet (Titan Helios . You get a range power cord that will fit your plug and you wire that on the controller. Now it's plug and play.


----------



## GreenMitten (Sep 3, 2019)

I would be curious what $200 light is as good as HLG, and some of the others out there. Its funny seeing these 2000 watt lights, that pull like 300watts from the wall.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 3, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I would be curious what $200 light is as good as HLG, and some of the others out there. Its funny seeing these 2000 watt lights, that pull like 300watts from the wall.


You get what you pay for. This is even more true in LED lighting than in most industries.


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Sep 4, 2019)

nxsov180db said:


> Price means almost nothing, what light do you have? And your friend?


I use philzon 2000 cob. $234 on amazon. Now they are 299 2 weeks later. My plants loves the light. 405 w from wall


----------



## WaterDog (Sep 26, 2019)

this thread would be more fun with pics


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 26, 2019)

Here you go .....








Sorry .... it’s late and I’m high.


----------

